
Jonathan Lee Riches Strikes Again: Targeting Loopt CEO - jmorin007
http://www.pehub.com/wordpress/?p=2714
======
ivankirigin
I wonder if he's a bigger threat than Gruber making fun of the WWDC two-polo
episode.

~~~
stillmotion
And in any case, this is highly applicable:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dju9y5BdVQ>

~~~
froo
you sir, win the Internets.

------
FakeSamAltman
In all fairness it turns out YouTube would not let me sell this information on
their website, so I don't think he really has a case.

